

100 Best Companies to Work For - Brajeshwar
http://money.cnn.com/magazines/fortune/best-companies/2013/snapshots/1.html

======
flyinRyan
These lists are complete trash. I was at one that was near the top one year.
Worst job I ever had in my life. The entire company culture was vile and back
stabbing.

I think the list is called this because "100 companies for whom it's best for
the CEO/board (i.e. you're going to be horribly exploited) if you work for
them" would be too long.

------
pif
I'm always a bit skeptical about such rankings. When looking for a job, most
important for me is not the company, it's the job!

Maintenance is maintenance everywhere. Being given the possibility to make the
difference, that's interesting!

